# Bolt transfer light color?



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is the Bolt transfer light supposed to be yellow instead of Blue? Mine is Yellow. Which is surprising since they do have a red, green, and amber LED. So I'm surprised it would not be Blue. Or is mine not showing the correct color?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So has no one used the Bolt to transfer content from another TiVo? With previous TiVos this gives you a blue light on the front of the TiVo. On my bolt, the screen has a blue indicator next to the show transferring, but the light on the front of my Bolt is yellow when a transfer is taking place.(There is an Amber LED for when the remote is pressed)I just want to make sure that this is actually supposed to be yellow and not Blue. Because if it is supposed to be Blue then I will need to exchange it before I try upgrading the hard drive. 

So is everyone else also seeing a yellow LED when transferring from another TiVo or PC to the BOlt?


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> So has no one used the Bolt to transfer content from another TiVo? With previous TiVos this gives you a blue light on the front of the TiVo. On my bolt, the screen has a blue indicator next to the show transferring, but the light on the front of my Bolt is yellow when a transfer is taking place.(There is an Amber LED for when the remote is pressed)I just want to make sure that this is actually supposed to be yellow and not Blue. Because if it is supposed to be Blue then I will need to exchange it before I try upgrading the hard drive.
> 
> So is everyone else also seeing a yellow LED when transferring from another TiVo or PC to the BOlt?


Mine was also yellow when transferring from my Roamio Pro.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mjcxp said:


> Mine was also yellow when transferring from my Roamio Pro.


Thanks! I just wanted to make sure. Nowadays it seems everything has a Blue LED. So it seemed kind of odd that after TiVos have been using a Blue LED for transfers for many years, that they changed the color. Especially since on screen, there is still a Blue dot next to the show when transferring. Or I wonder if it was even some kind of manufacturing mistake? Anyway thanks for letting me know the yellow LED is not abnormal.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It seems like just one light is used now for every kind of recording, and some other activities, too. It's definitely... minimalist, compared to previous models.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I like the Blue Transfer Light on my Roamios.

I will miss the BLUE TRANSFER LED when I get a Bolt.

Dropping the Blue LED probably saved TiVo one penny per box.
That is the type of move GM makes when making millions of units.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

yes the transfer light is yellow on the bolt


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> It seems like just one light is used now for every kind of recording, and some other activities, too. It's definitely... minimalist, compared to previous models.


There is a separate light for recording and transferring. The lights are...

Transfer (white)
Remote (orange)
Recording (red)
Power (green)

They do only have a single recording light now, rather then the one that tells you how many tuners are recording, but I never really found the multiple lights that helpful anyway as I don't really know what time anything records anyway. The main purpose for the light for me is to tell if it's safe to reboot without having to turn on the TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My transfer light looks yellow while the remote activity light looks amber. I definitely don't have a white led. Then of course I have the Red and Green LED.

I still find it odd that they did not use a blue LED.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> My transfer light looks yellow while the remote activity light looks amber. I definitely don't have a white led. Then of course I have the Red and Green LED.
> 
> I still find it odd that they did not use a blue LED.


Zerdian said why, because things like blue LEDs and lasers are the hardest and most expensive to manufacture.



zerdian1 said:


> ......Dropping the Blue LED probably saved TiVo one penny per box.
> That is the type of move GM makes when making millions of units.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Zerdian said why, because things like blue LEDs and lasers are the hardest and most expensive to manufacture.


Yet pretty much every piece of electronics nowadays seems to use Blue LEDs. WHich I pretty much hate. The TiVo is the one piece of Electronics that I welcome the Blue LED.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> My transfer light looks yellow while the remote activity light looks amber. I definitely don't have a white led.


To me it looks like a white LED shining through the plastic of the case, which gives it a sort of cream color hue but definitely not yellow.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> To me it looks like a white LED shining through the plastic of the case, which gives it a sort of cream color hue but definitely not yellow.


I still think the BLUE TRANSFER light which is much larger on the Roamios was a lot sexier than the little point light on the BOLT.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> They do only have a single recording light now, rather then the one that tells you how many tuners are recording, but I never really found the multiple lights that helpful anyway as I don't really know what time anything records anyway. *The main purpose for the light for me is to tell if it's safe to reboot without having to turn on the TV.*


Right, which makes it only a little annoying that I have to bring a TiVo out of standby in order to see if it's recording anything. I'd have preferred a separate setting that allowed for the activity lights (downloads, recordings) to be allowed to be on, even if the device was in standby mode. No real heartburn, though; it just complicates reboots and risks recordings being interrupted.


----------



## jwdawso (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks for asking this question about the light. Mine is "creamy white", but it looked from a distance to be yellow. I've been trying to transfer my recordings from my other TiVo to my new Bolt +, but it seems to stop after a while. (There's a lot to transfer, and it only seems to get about half.)


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Right, which makes it only a little annoying that I have to bring a TiVo out of standby in order to see if it's recording anything. I'd have preferred a separate setting that allowed for the activity lights (downloads, recordings) to be allowed to be on, even if the device was in standby mode. No real heartburn, though; it just complicates reboots and risks recordings being interrupted.


+1

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

You guys have me thinking I want my blue back... I am seriously going to change my transfer LED to a blue one. I have some of the correct size on hand even 

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Well I think it will look better with BLUE 

This is my junk board, on my lifetime board I won't be so sloppy putting the BLUE LED on.










craigr


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Blue LEDs are the worst. I need to put Light DIMs on every Blue LED since they are always extremely bright.


----------

